# Grease Or Oil 9" South Bend



## Kernbigo (Jan 26, 2016)

are more people using grease or oil on the change and tumbler gears?


----------



## armorer198401 (Jan 26, 2016)

On my gears I use some C oil with a little dab of Lucas Oil Stabilizer. Took a bit of trial and error to get the right mix, but now the gears run near silent and still fling off after a while. 

I tried grease once and ended up washing it off shortly after. Got some chips in the grease an they wouldn't leave until I cleaned each and every tooth on the whole train. I recommend against using grease. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ch2co (Jan 26, 2016)

Grease is a real invitation to chips-in-the-gears retention problems.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## DoogieB (Jan 26, 2016)

Info here:

http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/open-gear-lube.39024/


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 26, 2016)

i use oil on my Hercus,
it's a SB9 clone.
oil will shed and sling swarf and chips, grease will trap them and prematurely wear your geartrain.


----------



## Kernbigo (Jan 27, 2016)

i agree grease doe not sound like a good idea, what is c oil?


----------



## armorer198401 (Jan 27, 2016)

Kernbigo said:


> i agree grease doe not sound like a good idea, what is c oil?


It's a medium weight oil that is typically sold as hydraulic oil. "C" is the designation given by South Bend. "B" is a lighter weight, used in the QC gearbox, rear countershaft, and a host of other places. I can get you the Mobil oil # later on tonight.


----------

